# Tren Only Cycle?



## Watchful (Apr 10, 2009)

I know that test is normally recommended as a base for any cycle, but I have read that tren only cycles (tren acetate), at around 50mg per day, or 75mg EOD, are effective and do not result in crash of the HPTA.  

For example, this site claims this:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-profiles/trenbolone.htm

This confuses me because other sites say that trenbolone is in the same family as nandrolone, and therefore is very suppressive.

I know two strongmen who are experimenting with tren only cycles, but I have not asked them how it is going for them.

Is this okay or not?  

Thanks,

Watchful


----------



## kaju (Apr 10, 2009)

Among bodybuilders you will always get "you should always run test...."
but when you get into many of the other sports such as cycling, swimming, and boxing and or fighting (which I have been a part of for the past 30 years) many of them run only one thing at a time with out the test, such as anavar, dianabol tbol and sometimes winstrol. running winstrol alone I do-not understand. There were others too. These people were world class athletes.
One man I knew personally. I will not say his name but I'm sure you would know him if I said it. He was a world champion. he ran anavar alone. nothing else.
in the old days Arnold s. and Lou f.  ran cycle with out test. But today it is a common basic understanding you do not run a cycle with out a test base. especially when body building.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 10, 2009)

This is another site that claims tren only cycles are fine:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catfinaplix.htm

_"There is little or no need to stack secondary drugs with fina."_

_"The beauty of trenbolone is that its one steroid that has it all : Its highly effective in its own, provides all lean gains which are fairly easy to maintain and isn't very prone to cause side-effects."_

This is from a bodybuilding site.  I suppose this is a minority opinion?

Watchful


----------



## rottsnhell (Apr 10, 2009)

imo, i think tren only cycles are fine. i have done a couple. i guess it depends on your goals. i'm not a bodybuilder, but i wanted more strenght than size and for it to leave my system faster for a lift comp., but i did stick with a pct protocol...rot


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 10, 2009)

Like people have stated there are different reasons for cycles and different circumstances. Tren only cycles are fine but in some situations could be a seriously bad choice. Thats the thing with this industry... there is no right answer and different things work for different people. I would not rec tren only... maybe if you wanted it for certain things (training to fight). But it can really decrease your aerobic capacity so probably not the best choice (depends upon the type of fighting etc). It all depends upon the circumstances. But for most people I would defo say no. But if you are used to gear and just want to use 1 compound and get some good lean muscles gains I don't see the problem.

But that stuff on that site about it not having sides is hugely misleading. Tren can carry an adbundance of bad sides... again different for each individual. Sure many take it and experience none but many can react bad to it. You only have to look at it's anabolic/androgenic rating of 500/500 to realize that... but again you only have to look at that to see it is really strong and should give great results.

I should add that for any newcomers reading this thread and obviously wanting lean muscle gain (we all do) that tren only is a bad idea. It should be avoided until you have expereince with weaker compounds (imo). I have wrote about it before on here... I would describe it as a super strength nandrolone so should be used wisely.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 11, 2009)

Elvia1023 said:


> Like people have stated there are different reasons for cycles and different circumstances. Tren only cycles are fine but in some situations could be a seriously bad choice. Thats the thing with this industry... there is no right answer and different things work for different people. I would not rec tren only... maybe if you wanted it for certain things (training to fight). But it can really decrease your aerobic capacity so probably not the best choice (depends upon the type of fighting etc). It all depends upon the circumstances. But for most people I would defo say no. But if you are used to gear and just want to use 1 compound and get some good lean muscles gains I don't see the problem.
> 
> But that stuff on that site about it not having sides is hugely misleading. Tren can carry an adbundance of bad sides... again different for each individual. Sure many take it and experience none but many can react bad to it. You only have to look at it's anabolic/androgenic rating of 500/500 to realize that... but again you only have to look at that to see it is really strong and should give great results.
> 
> I should add that for any newcomers reading this thread and obviously wanting lean muscle gain (we all do) that tren only is a bad idea. It should be avoided until you have expereince with weaker compounds (imo). I have wrote about it before on here... I would describe it as a super strength nandrolone so should be used wisely.



Thanks Elvia.  Your responses are always intelligent and helpful.

I'm curious...Where do you find your research?  It seems that these sites I've been reading do not contain accurate information.

Watchful


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Watchful said:


> Thanks Elvia.  Your responses are always intelligent and helpful.
> 
> I'm curious...Where do you find your research?  It seems that these sites I've been reading do not contain accurate information.
> 
> Watchful



Thanks. To be honest I haven't done any research in ages. I have barely been on the comp at all... not even porn 

I just look at most of the sites most would look at. Many sites use the same stuff but if you look around you can get a variety of sources and well I just try and use common sense to provide conclusions on the subjects I am researching. There is not one main site I use for info but just a collection of many. There are a few good sites around and most come up fairly high in a google search. I am sure you have but if you were to google trenbolone I am sure there will be lots of useful links on the first 10 pages or so. It just takes times going through them. Try www.google.co.uk instead of com at times too.

All the above and personal experience, friends experiences and taking note of board posts in the past. All that and I suppose I have a decent knowledge of human biology, supplementation etc.

I have only used tren once but will be using tren a in my next cycle. It's a great compound. I experienced many sides but all were minor and barely noticeable. I am looking forward to trying the a ester in the near future. Just in a pct now. 2 weeks in and 2 weeks to go. I feel decent just alittle down so things are good. I should be cool in a month or so. To be honest I am tempted to do another cycle about 1 month after my pct and not use my usual method of time on/time off.

Like I said above tren is great but I wouldn't do it alone. I would always combine it with test. But everyone has different opinions and different things work for different people.


----------

